# Disaster! Forgot to sniff, so mad at myself



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

I forgot to sniff my single sniff of Synerol this morning. I have no idea how I've managed to forget and I'm so upset a myself. I've been stimming for six days now and so far haven't had any sensation that I'm growing eggs but today have had period pain style pains. Is this because I've ovulated and wasted our entire cycle?   

When they taught us how to inject she told us to make sure I carried onsniffing because it is what will prevent me from ovulating and releasing all the eggs to early. I'm so worried I've blown it.    

Thanks for any reply.
Carys
xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Carys,

Did you call your clinic for advice? If not then please call them in the morning.

I know it's difficult but try not to stress about this; it's done now so just try to put it behind you and get on with the cycle. It's unlikely that missing one dose will kick start your own system again, but I can't say for sure  

Period pains are common as you go through stimming as the follicles grow and the endometrium thickens; it's usual to start feeling pains and twinges after a few days. This does not mean that ovulation has occured, its a good sign that your follies are developing  

Try setting your mobile alarm to remind you to take your meds every morning and hopefully you won't forget.

Hope everything goes ok
Maz x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Maz,

I called them and they said the same as you - that one missed dose won't make a difference, and carry on taking them as normal. 

I have been setting my phone alarm to go off at 7am but yesterday was 1st day back at work and I got up at 6am then forgot to reset it. I'm so annoyed but as you say, what's done is done.

Thanks for reassurance re follies. Having the high FSH has made the clinic really negative about my chances. I really hope that they are growing!

Thanks again,
Carys
xxx


----------

